# Health assessment for 190 visa



## king_arthur1982 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi All,

We lodged the visa on 28th Feb 2018 with paying the fees. Yet to attach the documents.
When I click on the View health assessment tab to generate the ID for medicals, it says "The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined".
Any idea on why this message appears ? Can the Medical id be generated only after a case officer is assigned to me ? Anyone with the information please let me know about it.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

king_arthur1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We lodged the visa on 28th Feb 2018 with paying the fees. Yet to attach the documents.
> When I click on the View health assessment tab to generate the ID for medicals, it says "The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined".
> ...


You should have done the medical tests before you submitted the application , as most members on the forum do


Now that you have submitted your application without getting them done, you have to wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID

Cheers


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You should have done the medical tests before you submitted the application , as most members on the forum do
> 
> 
> Now that you have submitted your application without getting them done, you have to wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID
> ...


Hi,

Need small clarity, My ACS results are yet to be out, i read it somewhere we can generated HAP ID and go for medicals even before the invite is obtained, and only thing needed to be taken care is that the Visa should be applied before the medicals expire in 12 months period. Please confirm me if its true.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need small clarity, My ACS results are yet to be out, i read it somewhere we can generated HAP ID and go for medicals even before the invite is obtained, and only thing needed to be taken care is that the Visa should be applied before the medicals expire in 12 months period. Please confirm me if its true.
> 
> ...


That’s correct
The only error is that the medicals have to be valid till such time that your visa is granted
If the medicals expires before the grant, the CO May ask you to get them done again

So calculate carefully when you are likely to get an invite, and then only get the medicals done

Cheers


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot bro, I have seen you reply to many other threads, from your replies only I gained lot of knowledge in this entire process and started applying on my own instead of going through agent. 
Also I have few other queries:
1. I have applied ACS and awaiting for my results with 55 score and I hold only 10 in PTE and have applied for my wife ACS as well for which I would get another 5, with total of 70 + 5 (SS) if I apply in may or April Mid as per Immitracker the chances of getting invite seems to be around 5-6 months waiting period for Victoria. So November I need to get. Please share your view on current timeline.
2. In September my score would be appended by 5 automatically for 10-2 =8 yrs experience? Or do I need to go and update the end date or something on ACS? So with this score of 75+5 invite is currently a month so probably of getting in October.( For code 261311) My current experience is 9yrs 6months completed.
3. Heard a latest news 2 days back saying that aus government gonna make Medicare and weekly unemployment wages only when a PR person completes 3 years in the country? Unable to post the link currently, but will do it after this post. How true it is? Has it become a law or in process of making it a law? So in such case does private insurance covers up all the same and is it beneficial?
4. How long can parents stay when we apply for them for 5 years Visa?
5. Any idea on how to get PCC for Philippines?

Regards,
Hari R




newbienz said:


> scoobyhariharan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks a lot bro, I have seen you reply to many other threads, from your replies only I gained lot of knowledge in this entire process and started applying on my own instead of going through agent.
> Also I have few other queries:
> 1. I have applied ACS and awaiting for my results with 55 score and I hold only 10 in PTE and have applied for my wife ACS as well for which I would get another 5, with total of 70 + 5 (SS) if I apply in may or April Mid as per Immitracker the chances of getting invite seems to be around 5-6 months waiting period for Victoria. So November I need to get. Please share your view on current timeline.
> 2. In September my score would be appended by 5 automatically for 10-2 =8 yrs experience? Or do I need to go and update the end date or something on ACS? So with this score of 75+5 invite is currently a month so probably of getting in October.( For code 261311) My current experience is 9yrs 6months completed.
> ...


1. I don’t predict invites

2. If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked it as relevant, then the system will keep giving points to you for experience and bump your score automatically when you become eligible for the additional 5 points.
Whether you are eligible to claim points beyond the ACS assessment date, that you have to decide for yourself 

3. I don’t trust rumours. I have not come across any such news that this has become a law

4. The 5 year visa allows them to stay for 5 years at a stretch also afaik. I presume you are talking about the newly introduced 5& 10 year parent visas

5. No idea


Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

scoobyhariharan said:


> 3. Heard a latest news 2 days back saying that aus government gonna make Medicare and weekly unemployment wages only when a PR person completes 3 years in the country? Unable to post the link currently, but will do it after this post. How true it is? Has it become a law or in process of making it a law? So in such case does private insurance covers up all the same and is it beneficial?
> 4. How long can parents stay when we apply for them for 5 years Visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari R


3. Incorrect.  

The Bill _Social Services Legislation Amendment (Encouraging Self-sufficiency for Newly Arrived Migrants) Bill 2018_ was only tabled in Parliament very recently, on 18 February 2018. 

No-one knows how long it may take, or even whether the Bill will be passed by the Senate, assuming it gets through the House of Representatives. Passage of a Bill can be as fast as 90 days, or much, much longer, or it can simply be dropped if not passed by both Houses of Parliament.

In any case, Medicare is not included in the Bill - whether the Bill passes or not, all newly arrived migrants with Permanent Resident status have access to Medicare and will continue to do so - the Bill is about extending the waiting period for Centrelink payments, it's not about Medicare. 

4. If it's a 5 year visa, then the answer is 5 years, of course. However, this visa does not yet exist. Its creation is subject to the passage of the Bill "Migration Amendment (Family Violence and Other Measures) Bill 2016", which has been waiting in the Senate for a third reading (when the Senate take the final vote which decides if it becomes law or not) for some time now. Perhaps the Government thinks that they don't have the numbers in the Senate to pass the Bill.

The Bill might continue to gather dust for a while, and either end up being dropped or perhaps coming back as a new revised bill (sort of like the changes that were proposed for Citizenship,).


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks Bro.

2. If End date is not marked as blank then we can go and edit it and change it back and get the needed experience points at that time? Also when points increases due to age/experience do we get automated mail from ACS for the same?

Regards,
Hari R


newbienz said:


> 1. I don’t predict invites
> 
> 2. If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked it as relevant, then the system will keep giving points to you for experience and bump your score automatically when you become eligible for the additional 5 points.
> Whether you are eligible to claim points beyond the ACS assessment date, that you have to decide for yourself
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> 2. If End date is not marked as blank then we can go and edit it and change it back and get the needed experience points at that time? Also when points increases due to age/experience do we get automated mail from ACS for the same?
> 
> ...


2. You can edit the EOI as many times as you want, including changing the end date, until you get an invite
At that points it’s frozen

Not sure if you get an email or not for point change
Anyways most members prefer to check it online whenever they are supposed to get a point bump

Cheers


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi,

I got my ACS result and they have counted my experience from 2010.So total 8 years.

Question:

While filling EOI should I write my experience from 2010 or 2007( which is deducted).
All my exp is related to software engineer only.

Please suggest

Thanks


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

You get an email from SkillSelect whenever there is a change in your points. At least, I have received an email and DOE got changed. 

Coming to the ACS experience, this question has been asked umpteen times and I have no idea why people keep on repeating the same. Anyway, you put all your experience in your EOI and the ACS deducted experience should be marked as non relevant.


If you are planning on shooting another question about the month to fill in EOI, it should be the month after whatever ACS has mentioned on your Skill assessment.





myadav2784 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS result and they have counted my experience from 2010.So total 8 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

I am not sure why you reiterate the importance of claiming the points beyond ACS assessment. Just curious, what if I get my points increased and I get an invite the next day? Does it mean, I have to suspend my EOI to make sure I don’t get an invite and go for ACS assessment again? Ain’t that stupid (Well, I am not calling your suggestion stupid, just trying to understand the reason behind you stressing on the importance of ACS assessment beyond the date). 




newbienz said:


> 1. I don’t predict invites
> 
> 2. If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked it as relevant, then the system will keep giving points to you for experience and bump your score automatically when you become eligible for the additional 5 points.
> Whether you are eligible to claim points beyond the ACS assessment date, that you have to decide for yourself
> ...


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 2. You can edit the EOI as many times as you want, including changing the end date, until you get an invite
> At that points it’s frozen
> 
> Not sure if you get an email or not for point change
> ...


Hi Newbienz,

Few clarifications needed on below:

1. As you have already clarified this, invite letter is not required for medicals, i will go ahead and do medicals generating HAP ID in April End. (Note: Got my ACS +ve this week, just applied for invite with 65 actual points and would likely receive another from my wife next month)
2. Now when the points change happen due to experience or age automatically in the applied EOI does the Date of Effect also gets reflected with new date? (Note: I have left EOI end date of my current job as blank)
3. Also when job change is done we need to again do an ACS review of all the docs again notarizing freshly or only the roles and responsibilities and other joining letter and relieving letter of last company and new company is enough?
4. So if above review with ACS is true, then do we need to once again edit the EOI with new reference number received from the ACS and update and accordingly the EOI effect date also would be updated? Or we can wait for invite to arrive and submit these newly received ACS docs with the CO when we apply for visa, would that be enough?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1.) Not a question.
2.) Yes the DOE changes whenever there is change in points.
3.) If you are planning on claiming points for your new employment, obviously you have to go for reassessment. 
4.) Yes, you have to update the EOI with new reference number but the DOE doesn’t change if your points don’t change. I guess CO will reject your Visa if you update after the invite since you don’t have enough evidence to support your claim. (This specific answer is based on my knowledge obtained reading multiple posts. Probably you can wait for other senior members to respond)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Few clarifications needed on below:
> 
> ...


2. Whenever the points change in the EOI for any reason whatsoever, the date of effect is reset to that current date

3. You have to link your old Application to the new application you are submitting in ACS .
So only those documents which have changed since the last assessment , have to be uploaded again.
This has been clarified by ACS to several members recently, but you can ask the same also by dropping an email, in case you have some unique circumstances 
They are very efficient and respond within a day

4. Technically speaking, the date of effect of your EOI should be after the date of the latest assessment of ACS. But some members have continued using the old date of effect and did not change the EOI.
How far that is correct, I am not sure , as this point has not been conclusively decided on the forum either way

If I were in your shoes, I would withdraw the old EOI and submit a fresh EOI, once I got the latest assessment order from ACS to avoid any doubt whatsoever in the date of effect and ACS assessment date

Cheers


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> You get an email from SkillSelect whenever there is a change in your points. At least, I have received an email and DOE got changed.
> 
> Coming to the ACS experience, this question has been asked umpteen times and I have no idea why people keep on repeating the same. Anyway, you put all your experience in your EOI and the ACS deducted experience should be marked as non relevant.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,

Thanks for your quick reply.
As per my ACS Assessment experience needs to be considered after Aug 2010, but still when i apply i have taken as exactly as per the dates deductions and not went on select next month as September.

25/08/2008 to 24/08/2010 --- marked as non relevant(exact 2 years)
25/08/2010 to till now --- as relevant

Hope this shouldn't be any issue.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s just a matter of 6 more days, why would you want to take any chance? If ACS says after August, your relevant employment should be September 1st in your EOI.(Period)


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> It’s just a matter of 6 more days, why would you want to take any chance? If ACS says after August, your relevant employment should be September 1st in your EOI.(Period)


Thanks Guys,

One of my friend has received invite and is going apply for the Visa,

1. he has his birth place incorrect in Passport and is planning to submit the 10th/12th certificate instead of the actual birth certificate. I have seen in forums people do submit 10th/12th, will there be a major issue? 
2. If he plans to submit the birth certificate instead of 10th/12th and also enter the proper place of birth in the forms 80 and 1221 or something. will CO request something for mismatch to handle the different place of birth in the passport?

How the above both options will be treated by CO, and which one has more risk involved and is there any chance of visa getting rejected for this?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> It’s just a matter of 6 more days, why would you want to take any chance? If ACS says after August, your relevant employment should be September 1st in your EOI.(Period)


I also did the same thing and received a invitation to apply for sponsorship which is still not approved. Should I change the EOI now or it's not a good idea?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 2. Whenever the points change in the EOI for any reason whatsoever, the date of effect is reset to that current date
> 
> 3. You have to link your old Application to the new application you are submitting in ACS .
> So only those documents which have changed since the last assessment , have to be uploaded again.
> ...





newpain01 said:


> I also did the same thing and received a invitation to apply for sponsorship which is still not approved. Should I change the EOI now or it's not a good idea?



@newbienz What's your opinion on the above?


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

scoobyhariharan said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> One of my friend has received invite and is going apply for the Visa,
> 
> ...


NewBeinz/Jason , please help with your views on the above concern. looking forward for your help.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

I am giving you my insights based on what I have done and also from reading various posts. So, don’t go with my word.

People do submit Passport and Xth certificate as age proof. Go ahead with Passport but Form 80 apparently is like “You are writing under oath”. (So, one shouldn’t lie). If there is any mismatch, why don’t you get corrected it right away? Mean while, you upload whatever documents you have and let CO know once you get the corrected documents. 

P.S: This is purely my suggestion and you don’t have to heed to it. Probably wait for others to comment and then you can decide


----------



## scoobyhariharan (Jan 7, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> I am giving you my insights based on what I have done and also from reading various posts. So, don’t go with my word.
> 
> People do submit Passport and Xth certificate as age proof. Go ahead with Passport but Form 80 apparently is like “You are writing under oath”. (So, one shouldn’t lie). If there is any mismatch, why don’t you get corrected it right away? Mean while, you upload whatever documents you have and let CO know once you get the corrected documents.
> 
> P.S: This is purely my suggestion and you don’t have to heed to it. Probably wait for others to comment and then you can decide


Also i need clarity on below ones:

1. In EOI effect date gets changed only when there is change in points, else for normally any other details which doesnt effect the points, the EOI effect date is still the old date!!
2. My ACS was assessed in educational section only for my bachelor degree, do i still need to enter the grade 10 and 12th details mentioning it as 'Other- NON AQF accreditation' category while submitting EOI?
3. Also in the Family member section. is the below understanding correct:
Family members:
a. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? - Yes 
b. How many family members? - I have put as '1' since its only me and my wife.

Please confirm.

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## kothari4u (Jan 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You should have done the medical tests before you submitted the application , as most members on the forum do
> 
> 
> Now that you have submitted your application without getting them done, you have to wait for the CO to generate the HAP ID
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
1. Just a quick question. if we get the medical assessment before. where I need to fill it in the visa application 
2. Once visa application submitted, will it not ask for health assessment again under view health assessment 

please help i am really confused


----------

